
Test Our New Android App - beepnride
Hello Tester,
I am from emxcelsolutions.com and its basically a startup. We develop a product called beepnride. It&#x27;s an android application. beepnride is a car rental marketplace for cab operators and we have also customers app and drivers app.
beepnride provide end to end solutions of booking an outstation cab, car rental for the city tour. The product will remove all the paperwork of cab operators and drivers.<p>go at beepnride.com and download an app<p>App Link-<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.feedApplication&amp;hl=en<p>Do test like:-<p>Functional Testing
Laboratory Testing
Performance Testing
Memory Leakage Testing
Interrupt Testing
Usability testing
Installation testing
Certification Testing:
Security Testing
Location Testing
Outdated Software Testing
Load Testing
Server side testiong<p>If you have suggestions them share with us. 
share at beepnride@gmail.com<p>Thanks
Team Emxcel
======
beepnride
app link

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.feedApplic...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.feedApplication&hl=en)

